# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Need Advice, Buying new laptop!

## shahinpb

Hey Guys,

I'm trying to get a new laptop for my cousin. She only need it for her school just for doing homework and watching movies (such as youtube, upload video and etc...). So what are your recommendation? My budget is around $300-$800 for that, so I really appreciate hearing your thoughts.

----------


## Dante

just get one with a ssd

----------


## alger

Acer Laptop Aspire E5-573G-56RG
6th Generation Intel Core i5-6200U Processor (Up to 2.8GHz)
15.6-inch Full HD Display, NVIDIA GeForce 940MX with 4GB DDR5 VRAM
8GB DDR4 Memory, 1TB HDD
Windows 10 Home

----------


## alger

These are in your budget, check out Best Cheap Gaming laptops under 500 dollars 2016

----------


## Yui Funami

There isn't much difference, just get a reputable brand and make sure it has a ssd.
You should get at least an i3-6100U and 4GB of ram. Also make sure you know what type of display you want: mat or glossy, personally I wouldn't buy a laptop with a glossy display. I owned a glossy monitor once and I had to sell it since it was giving me headaches.

----------


## jackdanielsismyvitamin

Have you bought the laptop yet?

----------


## shahinpb

> Have you bought the laptop yet?


Yup I did.
Dell Inspiron 2-in-1 15.6" Touch-Screen Laptop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - 512GB Solid State Drive Gray I7569-1832GRY - Best Buy

----------


## jackdanielsismyvitamin

> Yup I did.
> Dell Inspiron 2-in-1 15.6" Touch-Screen Laptop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - 512GB Solid State Drive Gray I7569-1832GRY - Best Buy


Congrats shahinpb. How does it perform?

----------


## Spooch

The original post is 9 years old. I'm pretty sure he bought a that laptop already .

----------


## AnnaSupova

I totally agree with you

----------

